# New DreamChi Bed :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

DreamChi Sleeper

due to many requests via social media i decided to make this item up for grabs. perfect for the cold season coming up very soon!

16 x 20 









also available to make 22 x 25 beds 

please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a lovely bed, looks very cute and cosy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> That's a lovely bed, looks very cute and cosy


Thanks so much &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> very cute!


Thanks! &#55357;&#56833;


----------

